# Class III-IV this week or weekend?



## shedevil (May 24, 2005)

I have one more week of semi-vacation before the onslaught begins. I'd love to get out and enjoy the water again. Anyone in?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep. I'll be doing some boating. Wed, and all weekend most likely. Probably get another Browns trip, probably Numbers again as well...I also see that Elevenmile is running...probably the best III-IV in the state...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Where is the putin and typical take out for 11 mile? The AW description doesn't really give land marks for putin and take out. American Whitewater - NWRI - South Platte 01. Eleven Mile Reservoir to Lake George


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

hojo said:


> Where is the putin and typical take out for 11 mile? The AW description doesn't really give land marks for putin and take out. American Whitewater - NWRI - South Platte 01. Eleven Mile Reservoir to Lake George


The whole run is roadside. At the bottom of the canyon you will encounter the giant V+ rapid first thing. Find somewhere to takeout above this, anywhere your comfortable with. Then drive upstream nearly to the dam until you come to another class V rapid, put in just below this. In between are literally dozens of super fun III-IV rapids (and likely lots of fishermen). Enjoy! Hopefully I can get up there before they drop the flow, but hopefully they raise it even more since there is almost another 100 cfs coming into the res. then going out.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The gage is here: Detail Graph
Flows are good when it gets to 300 CFS.

The best TO and PI for a III-IV run are 1.8 and 6.6 miles from the toll booth, respectively. The biggest and longest rapid of the run starts at the first bridge above the TO and continues to within a few 100 yds of the TO. There was wood blocking the leftside at the start of this rapid which can be missed by starting against the right bank. The PI is just above a sticky ledge.

There are also a couple of trees across less than a half mile from the start. The first can be skirted against the bank, but the second can only be bumped over with flows close to 300.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cadster said:


> The gage is here: Detail Graph
> Flows are good when it gets to 300 CFS.


I would not agree. I have only boated over 300 once, and yes it was better, but anything over 200 is fun. The river is very channelized through this stretch (similar to Numbers). I would say 250 is definitely worth the drive.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

You gave different info last year, go to:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/eleven-mile-canyon-150-a-27568.html#post161508


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

Hojo, if I were you I wouldn't make the drive unless it's at least 250. Also, there is a six dollar fee to get in to Eleven Mile Canyon, and the state parks pass does not cover this.

If you, or anyone else, want to go sometime I'd be happy to take you down. This is one of my favorite runs for the scenery and it's the closest creek run to Colorado Springs. I could go Wednesday afternoon, and I am probably going Friday morning, providing flows stay up. 

Logan, keep in mind the reason it's running is due to rain and DWB trying to balance water levels steadily at Cheesman dam for the repair work.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Patrick,
I may take you up on a friday run. I was considering tomorrow but I think I'll pass after having run Lawson today. We had like 300cfs and it was awesome this late in the season. I'll PM you if I can go friday AM.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cadster said:


> You gave different info last year, go to:
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/eleven-mile-canyon-150-a-27568.html#post161508


I have done it a few more times since then, and I guess knowing the lines makes a difference. The conversation on that thread was pertaining to someone taking a shredder down it...before posting on that thread I ran Elevenmile and hit my head good twice. I guess I have worked on my dufek and boof skills cause it find it fun at those flows now.

Nice catch calling me on that Cadster.


----------



## shedevil (May 24, 2005)

I'd love to join on Friday or Saturday...


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Julie, you're welcome to come Friday morning too if you want, but it's going to be early. We are planning on meeting there at 9:30. Depending on traffic, it takes between forty-five minutes to an hour to get to Eleven Mile Canyon from here. If you are interested though just let me know.
*


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

359 in Elevenmile now...damn I wish I could bail on work. I have a prior commitment Saturday, but if the water holds I will be going to 11 mile Sunday...if anyone wants to join for that?


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*11 mile*

I am really interested in a Saturday run if the level holds. I can drive and can take 2 people from Denver/Boulder.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

We’ve stolen this thread from the Betties.

I prefer a Saturday run meeting either at 10 or 11 AM at the parking lot below the dam and before the toll booth.

I’d be coming from Buena Vista if someone wants to car pool.

Hoping to run the Granite or Numbers on Sunday, too.

Bruce


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

cadster said:


> We’ve stolen this thread from the Betties.



Hairy Leg Hijack


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*If flows hold, I might look at getting some beginners on it Saturday. Either way I'd definitely be down to go. Also, it is definitely worth the drive at 359. I am keeping my fingers crossed for more rain. Julie, I apologize for the hijack of your thread. If you can't make it Friday, more than welcome to come Saturday.
*


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

With the reservoirs being full, Saturday seems to be a sure thing.

FWIW, there looks to be a Betty joining me for the Numbers on Sunday.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm out...so depressing. Maybe on Sunday. Have fun.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

CO_Patrick said:


> *If you can't make it Friday, more than welcome to come Saturday.*


Or Sunday


----------

